# 98 s14 for sale



## KeinRennenlol8 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thinking about selling my 1998 Nissan s14 240. S15 sr20det swap. Ridiculous list of mods pm me if interested and I'll send u a list. Don't message with low ball bs plz or if ur not serious.  I wrecked her so there are 2 diff pics to show u what she was and could be again if the right person who knows there shi wanted her. She needs a lot of work to make her the beast she once was but trust me she is well worth it.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

